# YOUR 2012 CAGES THAT YOU'VE MADE!!!!!!!



## patches2593

please post pics i need ideas and so does other people!


----------



## HayHey0248

Here is one i made today for my new incoming rabbit! 
I've changed it around a little since then, like adding a water dripper over the bowl.


----------



## patches2593

can he go inside that box tht has the hay in it?


----------



## HayHey0248

yeah He's home right now!!!! I just picked him up! eeepppp!


----------



## patches2593

a mini rex? have you had a mini rex before?


----------



## LaylaLop

Current bonding set-up:






NIC cage I had built:


----------



## patches2593

oohh i like tht one


----------



## HayHey0248

I used to have a rescue meat rabbit but not a mini rex.
Also when i said 'picked up' i didn't literally pick him up, only from the airport.


----------



## jcottonl02

This is Benji's new pad in my flat at Uni. It's only taken 2 years to find somewhere that will let me have him!!! lol








It's made up of these two components:














Jen


----------



## 1357rabbitlover

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...039093565_1179397477_2923686_1996702492_n.jpg

This is my bunnies outside run! We made it all ourself.
Its 13 foot by 10 foot, and 5.5 foot high!


----------



## bunnylove1

LaylaLop what did u use for the 2nd level


----------



## LaylaLop

I used NIC panels zip tied in, and covered with a plastic floor liner cut to fit (for under desk chairs), and then outdoor/indoor carpet runner cut to fit for traction.


----------



## patches2593

laylalop, what kind of bunny do you have?


----------



## bunnylove1

patches i love your lop


----------



## patches2593

thank you. he is a mini rex and mini lop mix. i got him from a foster home


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Gus's setup at our new house. We added a third level. He loves it. 

Rue


----------



## MiserySmith

IMG_0880




IMG_0881

this is Peppy's cage. 3 x 3 x 2 with a 1x2 level. The level has cardboard and a sticky tile with a pillow case on top. I use a bed sheet on the floor for traction.


----------



## hokankai

Here's Theo's cage





And the back-up foster setup


----------



## PapaJoe

hokankai wrote:


> Here's Theo's cage



On the ramp, did you cut a strip of a runner?
Reason why I ask is because on my hunt for something with traction for my ramp, I found at Home Depot in the carpeting section, a roll of runner that looks just like that. I bought a couple feet, and trimmed it down for the ramp. I like the ridges to help bunny get up the ramp.

Joe


----------



## patches2593

hokankai, what kind of bunny do you have?


----------



## patches2593

miserySmith, what kind of bunny is that in your profile pic?


----------



## MiserySmith

Peppy is a mini lop.. A mini lop with only half-flopped ears at that.


----------



## hokankai

Wow sorry I didn't see the questions! Yes that is runner from Home Depot, but I actually switched it out for the rug stuff you can get right next to it. It was more slippery than I anticipated.

And Theodore is a Holland Lop


----------



## patches2593

thanky you!!! me and my friend are actually starting think that my bunny patches is his regular mini lop but with either part mini rex or part fuzzy lop. he could be all three. we dont know since hes from a foster home and they didnt seem to know what they were doing so... :/


----------



## ded

My first NIC cage for our first bunny :biggrin:

I used the design from rabbitcondo, still need to add the top level. I'm also going to raise the step and second level up, I underestimated our buns ability to get up and set them lower than what was recommended. But now I've found that he really likes hanging out under the step, but it's a lil tight for him under there, so I'm going to raise it up and wall it in so it's a better hiding place. After a couple of days of cleaning up, I've also decided to build a lip around both levels to help contain the hay & bedding.


----------



## Samara

Molly's setup when the babies were with her:





Gubble's current set up (which is the same as Molly's/babies now - I just haven't taken any pictures):


----------



## patches2593

hokankai wrote:


> Here's Theo's cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back-up foster setup



what did you use for the flooring? what store did you get it at? howe much does it cost average? i have linolium and carpet but hes chewing it and the linolium isn't long enough so i need to find something with traction.


----------



## patches2593

for the first cage. i was inspired by you to make my cage like that but its not working out too good!!! and he's totally just destroying. anything else i could use other than linolium that is waterproof so if say he were to go to the b-room outside his litter box or if water leaks from his bottle???


----------



## patches2593

funnybunnymummy wrote:


> Gus's setup at our new house. We added a third level. He loves it.
> 
> Rue



what are all of the steps you did to make the levels? also what are you using for the floor? how di you do that????


----------



## melbaby80

Here is my homemade pen.


----------



## PapaJoe

This is the bottom floor of my bunnies' cage. They were only on the top level until for almost 2 months until I got used to them, and they got used to me. Plus they are basically litter trained, for the most part. 

I wrapped a carpet runner around the plastic base board. I filled downstairs with fun things for them to play with. I also put in a small corner litter pan, however they are sticking to the one they are used to on the top level. They LOVE running all over and are having so much fun. Right now I'm finding Vita (in photo) is lounging downstairs in her new "spot". And her sister Noxe is on the second level at the top of the ramp. I hope that they don't separate from each other. Usually they lounge on top of each other.


----------



## melbaby80

*PapaJoe wrote: *


> This is the bottom floor of my bunnies' cage. They were only on the top level until for almost 2 months until I got used to them, and they got used to me. Plus they are basically litter trained, for the most part.
> 
> I wrapped a carpet runner around the plastic base board. I filled downstairs with fun things for them to play with. I also put in a small corner litter pan, however they are sticking to the one they are used to on the top level. They LOVE running all over and are having so much fun. Right now I'm finding Vita (in photo) is lounging downstairs in her new "spot". And her sister Noxe is on the second level at the top of the ramp. I hope that they don't separate from each other. Usually they lounge on top of each other.


Looks awesome! I'm almost done potty training domino and then I have to work on her sister coming home today, but I intend on doing something similar to this style, but mine will be a 3x2x3 for the top and bottom. I don't want to crowd my room so I'd rather build up. Really like yours!! Great ideas!


----------



## ZRabbits

Absolute Great Set Up! And have to see excellent on the potty training. I truly believe girls catch on faster than boys. It took my boys longer to get where your girls are now. 

Just a heads up, watch around 4 months or maybe 5 months because your girls are mini lops, but they might start pooping in areas of their crate and outside of their crate. That's when territorial pooping starts. If you plan to spay, they will get their good pooping habit back since they caught on so fast. 

And regarding them resting in different areas, don't fret. They are just finding their own spaces. I believe bunnies are individuals and need individual spaces of their own, toys of their own, but will still go to each other for the grooming and snuggles. For friendship. 

K


----------



## Nela

Adding mine here as well in case people can get some ideas from it:

When we got Crumble, I had to come up with a place to keep him and with my allergies being so bad, I didn't want him constantly in my face either. Because of this, I felt the hobby room was the ideal place as it is small, we keep the guinea pigs and Puck's kennel there, and it's easier to filter with air with the air purifier anddoor to the outside. I decided that the space under the guinea pigs was great as it wouldn't mean having an extra cage in the way so I decided that that's what I would use.

As you can see from this picture, the guinea pig cage is a table we built ourselves. They are on top. We sealed off the bottom with playpen panels and cable ties to enclose the space, giving him a 120cm x 60cm permanent space:






I firsttaped a transparent painter's plastic sheet against the walls to protect them from any future spraying and splashing. For the floor, I used a heavy blue plastic tarp found in many stores. It is folded over and comes up a bit in order to keep the transparent sheet out of reach so that Crumble cannot chew it. Because the tarp is a bit threaded, I was concerned that he would figure how to pull it up and chew it so I needed something else on top. I came up with the idea of vinyl flooring (I suggest vinyl flooring rather than a vinyl tablecloth since it is much much thicker and heavier, plus it's easily wipeable!) which we bought for cheap at 3.29â¬ per m2. (We had to buy a minimum of 4 since that is the width of the roll but that's still cheap at about 13â¬) For the hay rack, we found a cool rack in the section with the dishracks and it fit perfectly when flipped over. It even attaches itself! It's great because it's big and Crumble loves hay, but it doesn't take much space since it is attached. The 'bed' is an old nestbox we built for Giggles when Rolo was born. I will probably paint it. Okay then there is your standard litter corner (with cotton bedding as it is heaven-sent for me with the allergies) and a bunch of toys. 






Better view of the rack:






Using simple hooks and a wooden dowel, I was able to create a 'hanger' to hang toys from:






A view with Crumble in:






Though the space is 'acceptable' it's not hugebut ifyou look again at this picture...:






you'll will notice that the front panels open up, acting like a door. Using those doors, I can easily attach more playpen panels to create a run, giving him more space to play in. I cannot leave this permanently as it blocks the door, but while it's not in use, I can do that. If I am able to anddecide to keep him indoors, I will probably add him a second level. I still need to paint the table itself, and add a clip-on light for Crumble, but so far this setup works great for us. :biggrin:


----------



## gwhoosh

3x3x3 one bunny housing o.o yes only one spoiled bun lives here. (Sorry about the phone pic)

Bottom floor is the puzzle play foam wrapped in shower curtain lining on both sides. Top 2 are blankets.

When baby Moose is bigger and potty trained I'll probably give him the top floor.


----------



## japan_wendy

hi , I am so sorry , but right now I do not have pictures of my rabbits condo so just to give you an idea:
it is a nic condo-2x3x2(I know its small, but because we are in process of bonding the rabbits ,it s not good to have a big cage ....but in the future we will had one more level.So...rigth now its like funnybunnymummy cage but without the last level...it has white coroplast with phothos and names of my rabbits it has a big litterbox in bottom and a grass mat with a hanging chew toy and some toiletpaper tubes.it has a hidehouse in the left part of the second level and a basket fill with hay in the other part of the second level., in the middel of the parts it has a bridge made out of the wooden sticks hide house thas is attached to the sides with zip ties.....


----------



## goneforbaroque

Here are 2 set ups. I use the 2nd now.


----------



## BugLady

Rascal has free range in the apartment, but this is his cage:


----------



## rokinmyownsox

*BugLady wrote: *


>


I love his picture.


----------



## rokinmyownsox

Does anyone have their bun in a dog crate with x-pen attached. I've seen some pictures but I'd like more ideas. I know there isn't much you can do, but I want to add a second level into the kennel when I get it and I don't know how.


----------



## KaliQ

This is what we just made a couple days ago for our bun. This was just the first stage before getting everything more secure.








This is more what it looks like now though things are moved around a bit:






Right now we're just using an old towel for the floor so she doesn't chew the carpet. We have to find something to line the shelf with as she slides on the cardboard. It takes up half of the available space in the living room because it wouldn't fit in the room her old cage was in. I think she enjoys being able to stand up all the way and have somewhere to jump. The wood pieces are just 1x1 pieces we found at a couple different stores and provide great stability for the cage.


----------



## agnesthelion

funnybunnymummy wrote:


> Gus's setup at our new house. We added a third level. He loves it.
> 
> Rue




I know this is an older post and I saw someone else asked about your cage but I didn't see the answer...? Unless I missed it..... but I would love to know what you used for the floor and shelves. I love this cage! I'm currently getting ready build Agnes a new NIC cage so any helpmwould be appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## melbaby80

If you google nic cages some youtube videos will pop up or look on youtube for nic cage's, there are so many tutorials.


----------



## agnesthelion

Thanks Melissa I have googled it and have been reading on here a lot too I guess I just seemed overwhelmed. I found a cage that I can buy. I'm gonna post a thread about it to get more advice.


----------



## melbaby80

I felt the same way as you did. I even tried several different times, but I just didn't like them lol so I went and bought them a huge pen. They love it.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh you even tried Melissa and it didn't work out for you?? UHg, that makes me think I should just buy the one I like then.......

Decisions decisions! If only our buns knew how much we put into making them happy


----------



## KieraKittie

After Ozzy's last escape from his cage I decided it was time to get the rest of the material and finish the cage him and Dandy will share. At the moment it is One bun in, One bun out. 







Here Ozzy is in for the night, the first one to check out the new Bunny house. He loved it so much he was running up and down the levels and doing mini kicks.






The whole cage cost under $60 when I was done, I posted an add on Craigslist and a local classified page for NiC grids with a picture to show what they were. The wood at Lowes was $21, the peel and stick tile was $.30 cents each and I only needed 24 (though I don't care for the tile, I'm going to put Coroplast over it.) The small 2"x1"x8' rods where $.98 cents each so I got two. Lowes cut the wood to the measurements for free. The zip ties, I went through at least 300, wal-mart sold them the cheapest. The clips I'm using to lock the door and lid I already had hehe.


----------



## Blue eyes

Here's my current cage. Door is open 15 hours per day. I made it using an old kitchen oven cabinet. The doors are from closet shelving.

Below is a past NICcage.


----------



## Blue eyes

Here's my already posted cage but this time with it closed up


----------



## BunnyLove89

Weston's new setup!


----------



## fantaysah

How do I post my pic???


----------



## ZRabbits

*fantaysah wrote: *


> How do I post my pic???


Some post pics through the Gallery. I go through Photobucket. Create a free account, upload the pic from your source and copy and paste the IMG. Also others use Tinypic. I believe. Free as well, same way to post pics. 

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## fantaysah




----------



## toyabrooke

My mummy just finished it! Ray is very excited.


----------



## Samara

^ That's AWESOME!


----------



## Imbrium

*patches2593 wrote: *


> for the first cage. i was inspired by you to make my cage like that but its not working out too good!!! and he's totally just destroying. anything else i could use other than linolium that is waterproof so if say he were to go to the b-room outside his litter box or if water leaks from his bottle???


have you tried coroplast (sheets of corrugated plastic)? I just found out you can buy it at home depot (and their prices for it are really good, too)!

(heh, sorry, didn't see the "no comments please" thing 'cause I followed a link to get to this thread ><... seems I can't delete the post)


----------



## planetjenessa

This is pikachu's cage. 
There's a few things i need to add, ill be replacing the cardboard floor with plywood adding tiles.
All levels will have carpet. 

(ugh cant wait till payday)
Im going for a "retro" NIC style cage, tiles will be checkered, and all toys/accessories will be pink  
All the extra colors in here will be changed, cant wait till its complete


----------



## Imbrium

guess I'll add mine to the list, since I've finally stopped renovating it (for now):


----------



## ldoerr

Here is mine.




It is a 2x3.5x2 NIC cage. It has a 1x3.5 grid shelf in there. There are 2 litter boxes for now. I ordered a new hay rack for them today. I am hoping to redo it soon so it will be 2x3.5x3 (WxLxH) but need ideas for that.

EDIT: sorry for the blury pick. It was taken on my phone which normally takes really good pictures.


----------



## JessieR

Hello, this is a 30" dog crate converted, with a xpen attached, they have access to this 24/7, and supervised access to the living room when I am in. 






Jess


----------



## Mariah

All these cages are amazing! I plan on making a complete NIC cage but for now, this is my set up! The doors to the cubes are open when I'm home, so they do have more space to run. The whole house actually!







They also have more toys but the toys aren't in this pic!


----------



## ldoerr

Mariah I really like your set up. Those rabbits have plenty of space.


----------



## MiserySmith

I change his cage every 2 weeks basically.. here's what he's working with right now.
Closed:



IMG_3409[1]

Open so he gets half of the room:



IMG_3408[1]


----------



## Hyatt101

Idoerr: You might want to cut those zipties on the cage, the rabbits can chew them or even hurt themselves on them. But I love your cage though


----------



## ldoerr

The cage has been that way ever since I made it in August. The rabbits have not hurt themselves on it ever. They will ocasionally chew one off but I find it on the floor of their cage when I clean and get rid of it. They do not eat them that I have noticed. I am going to try and find time to clip the remaining ones though. Just not sure when that will be.


----------



## Blue eyes

If you do clip the ties, be sure to twist them to the outside first. It's hard to cut close enough and the end can be sharp and might scratch.


----------



## Hyatt101

Yeah, I had a hard time cutting my zipties for that reason!


----------



## Imbrium

I had to leave mine uncut because the way their run is set up they have access to the grids from both sides and they've done just fine with it.


----------



## rokinmyownsox

LaylaLop said:


> Current bonding set-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIC cage I had built:



What did you line the cage with?


----------



## rokinmyownsox

toyabrooke said:


> My mummy just finished it! Ray is very excited.



I LOVE THIS!!! How did your mom make it?


----------



## bunny210809

here is my setup what you guys think  as im a new bunny mummy heh


----------



## tmaddox9

Set up for head tilt bunny.


----------



## FlowerBaby

This is Flower's current setup, although it's back at home now with less stuff surrounding it.
You can't quite see it clearly. I would take a better picture, but I'm at school at the moment, so I'll have to take a better one later.
It's a medium/large dog crate, with two levels that I got my dad to make.
I plan to make her her first NIC panel cage for Christmas this year though C:


----------

